# THG Cauldron Creep



## SKAustin

This year was riddled with distractions for me, and left me coming into October with one half-done Groundbreaker and nothing new to add to our display for this year. After wandering around YouTube one evening, I stumbled back upon DC's Cauldron Creep videos. I realized that this was a relatively simple project (compared to some of my past endevors) and I had nearly everything I needed to build one. So I placed a quick order with Monsterguts, and started building. I made a few changes to suit myown needs, but in the end the output was the same. An awesome prop that was sure to draw attention; and it did!

Thanks DC for sharing the idea and design with us. You da Man!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cauldron creeps rule!

Good to see you back here, SK


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

I agree! CCs are at the top of the pile when it comes to Hardcore Home Made Halloween props!
and yours looks awesome can't wait to see the video!


----------



## SKAustin

Thanks Roxy, Thanks Screaming Scarecrow. The video is now posted. Enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you only have time for one great prop, this is the one to make. The movement and overall look are excellent, and your modifications add a personal touch.

Every time I see someone's take on the cauldron creep, I tell myself we really, really, really have to make one of these guys


----------



## Headless

He looks sensational. Love it. I really should get brave and try to make something like this..... hmmmm try being the operative word...


----------



## fontgeek

Wow!
Nicely done, and the extra touches make a big difference.
The eyes still look a bit bright to me, but that's just personal taste.
Thanks for walking us through this.


----------



## Jaybo

Great looking Creep! Man, I really need to make something similar to one of these. They really do stand out. It's those eyes and the movement of the head!


----------



## LouieScaredStupid

This is great. I think I might try this as a first animated prop for next year. The head moving at a separate speed sells the whole thing very well.


----------



## Vlad

Awesome work SK. Lots of good tips in there.


----------



## SKAustin

Thanks all for the positive comments. For those of you contemplating building this prop, It really is a great little project. It's a great way to break into animated props.


----------



## steveshauntedyard

I just got my Monsterguts Cyber Monday wiper motor in the mail today. Cauldron Creep here I come!


----------



## Jaybo

steveshauntedyard said:


> I just got my Monsterguts Cyber Monday wiper motor in the mail today. Cauldron Creep here I come!


WHAT?!? No one told me about a Cyber Monday sale at Monster Guts!


----------



## niblique71

I've been contemplating this project for several years now. Time to rip a few wiper motors out of the 3 old cars in the back yard. You did a phenominal build on your version. Excellent as usual.


----------



## psyko99

You did a great job SK. I like the little tips you added too. I'm probably going to borrow a few myself when I redo my stirring witch this year.


----------



## ouizul1

Gotta love a good Cauldron Creep...excellent work!! ...good info, too. Thanks.


----------



## BobC

Looks great....Nice Vid...Nice Ink! lol

Not sure if I missed it but....what type of skeleton ribs/legs etc did you use?


----------



## CreeepyCathy

awesome! love it!


----------



## Bobbywan

WOW! I love it!


----------



## kprimm

Nice work, that is one good looking....er...creepy creep.


----------



## imthegoddess

I love how is seems the Creep is doing the Witches bidding. My make and take group is building one of these this summer. Can't wait. Great work.


----------



## beelce

What a great prop and outstanding how-to.......NICE work SKA...I want to build one now..


----------



## Devils Chariot

I commented on your youtube video and Just found this thread. I think you did a great job on this guy! One of the best I have seen. I see we made some of the same updates to the mechanism and some lighting ideas, but I like your execution better. Mind if I borrow some of your ideas?


----------



## SKAustin

Devils Chariot said:


> I commented on your youtube video and Just found this thread. I think you did a great job on this guy! One of the best I have seen. I see we made some of the same updates to the mechanism and some lighting ideas, but I like your execution better. Mind if I borrow some of your ideas?


Thanks DC! Of course you can use some of my ideas. Thats what were all here for. Besides, it's not like I didnt borrow a few of your ideas on this one; like maybe the whole idea to start with .


----------



## Just Whisper

That is a creepy prop. Nice pose, very natural looking. Great job.


----------

